# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ⚫مشاغل رشته ریاضی و وضعیت اقتصادی آن ها

## parham7983

درود!
رشته ریاضی چی داره؟ 
مهندسی ها درامد دارن؟ (طبعاً درامد مطلوب مد نظره! وگرنه کارگر شهرداری هم درامد داره) 
بجز دبیری ریاضی یا فیزیک
رشته ای که جذب بازار کار بشن چیان؟ 
حدود درامدش چطوره؟

----------


## Maja7080

من با یکی دانشجوهای مهندسی امیرکبیر تو تل صحبت کردم،گفت همه چی بستگی به خودت داره اگه فقط به درسای دانشگاه اکتفا نکنی و تلاش کنی کار پیدا میکنی ولی اگه فقط دلت به چیزایی که تو دانشگاه یاد میگیری خوش باشه کار سخت پیدا میشه،در ادامه هم بهم گفت باید سعی کنی دانشگاه تاپ قبول بشی و معدلت هم بالا باشه
راستی مگه شما تجربی‌ نبودی؟

----------


## parham7983

> من با یکی دانشجوهای مهندسی امیرکبیر تو تل صحبت کردم،گفت همه چی بستگی به خودت داره اگه فقط به درسای دانشگاه اکتفا نکنی و تلاش کنی کار پیدا میکنی ولی اگه فقط دلت به چیزایی که تو دانشگاه یاد میگیری خوش باشه کار سخت پیدا میشه،در ادامه هم بهم گفت باید سعی کنی دانشگاه تاپ قبول بشی و معدلت هم بالا باشه
> راستی مگه شما تجربی‌ نبودی؟


تجربی ام
میخوام ببینم شرایط درامد چطوره
شاید رفتم اون سمت برای دبیری
شاید

----------


## Maja7080

> تجربی ام
> میخوام ببینم شرایط درامد چطوره
> شاید رفتم اون سمت برای دبیری
> شاید


اها،ایشالا موفق باشید.اگه ازمون میری رتبه و درصدات جوریه که شانس پیراپزشکی داری تغییر رشته نده،البته من مشاور نیستم :Yahoo (76): ولی فکر کنم درامد پیراپزشکی ها از دبیری بیشتر باشه.بازم بیشتر پرس و جو کن

----------


## Colonius

داداش اگه میتونی برو دبیری فیزیک
ما کلا سه تا دبیر فیزیک داریم تو مدرسه مون همه رو میخرن ازاد میکنن! یکی شون که فقط اون دوتارو به تنهایی میخره ازاد میکنه و رجایی تهرران خونده 5 شنبه و جمعه ها که با پروز میره اهواز و بندر درس میده و روزا معمولی هم تو اوزشگاه های کنکور 
البته بگم سواد خیلی بالایی داره و هوش فیزیکی و تجسم 3d خیلی خوبی داره

----------


## -Sara-

باید برای هر شغلی  خوب بگردی،هم خوب خودت و توانایی هات رو در اون زمینه نشون بدی!
یه چیزی به اسم پارتی هم اگه داشته باشی که همش حله اصن :Yahoo (21): 

بکی از فامیلای خیلی نزدیک من مهندس مکانیک خونده بود:/
خیلیم تنبل و بی عرضه(!)بود.
درکل چیز زیادی حالیش نبود: |
ولی الان کارش گرفت و خودشو خوب نشون داد
خدا بیشتر بهش بده یکی دوتا ماشین خوب داره،باغ و خونه و مسافرت خارج کشور و...
بعد یه رفیق هم داره همین مکانیک خونده الان اصلا ایران نیست ولی اون خوب زرنگ بوده و درسخون !

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> درود!
> رشته ریاضی چی داره؟ 
> مهندسی ها درامد دارن؟ (طبعاً درامد مطلوب مد نظره! وگرنه کارگر شهرداری هم درامد داره) 
> بجز دبیری ریاضی یا فیزیک
> رشته ای که جذب بازار کار بشن چیان؟ 
> حدود درامدش چطوره؟


معلومه درامد دارن. به اونایی که میگن کار نیست گوش ندید. اونا برای درس یا کار نرفتن دانشگاه...
شما برو سمت چیزی ک علاقه داری، احتمالا بین رشته های مهندسی بگردی پیدا میکنی رشته ای رو که دوست داشته باشی در موردش بدونی و برات جذاب باشه. بقیش حله...

اکثر مهندسی ها هم بازار کار خوبی دارن. بهترین بازار کار مال رشته کامپیوتره...
چن هفته پیش یه اماری منتشر شد از تعداد دانشجوهای مهندسی شاغل که برای مناطق صنعت خیز 60-80 درصد بود! برید جلو خیالتون هم راحت باشه

----------


## parham7983

> اها،ایشالا موفق باشید.اگه ازمون میری رتبه و درصدات جوریه که شانس پیراپزشکی داری تغییر رشته نده،البته من مشاور نیستمولی فکر کنم درامد پیراپزشکی ها از دبیری بیشتر باشه.بازم بیشتر پرس و جو کن


درامد پیرا بهتره
ولی متنفرم از پیرا
انگار یه شکست خورده ای!!

----------


## parham7983

> معلومه درامد دارن. به اونایی که میگن کار نیست گوش ندید. اونا برای درس یا کار نرفتن دانشگاه...
> شما برو سمت چیزی ک علاقه داری، احتمالا بین رشته های مهندسی بگردی پیدا میکنی رشته ای رو که دوست داشته باشی در موردش بدونی و برات جذاب باشه. بقیش حله...
> 
> اکثر مهندسی ها هم بازار کار خوبی دارن. بهترین بازار کار مال رشته کامپیوتره...
> چن هفته پیش یه اماری منتشر شد از تعداد دانشجوهای مهندسی شاغل که برای مناطق صنعت خیز 60-80 درصد بود! برید جلو خیالتون هم راحت باشه


اتفاقا کامپیوترو دوس دارم..!

----------


## SSalehi

> درود!
> رشته ریاضی چی داره؟ 
> مهندسی ها درامد دارن؟ (طبعاً درامد مطلوب مد نظره! وگرنه کارگر شهرداری هم درامد داره) 
> بجز دبیری ریاضی یا فیزیک
> رشته ای که جذب بازار کار بشن چیان؟ 
> حدود درامدش چطوره؟


فکر می کنم دبیری دارمد بهتری داشته باشه.من الان معلم فیزیک مون گفت کلا دو تا مدرسه می‌ره با یه مقدار کمی هم خصوصی.ماهی۸تومن درمیاره

----------


## SSalehi

> داداش اگه میتونی برو دبیری فیزیک
> ما کلا سه تا دبیر فیزیک داریم تو مدرسه مون همه رو میخرن ازاد میکنن! یکی شون که فقط اون دوتارو به تنهایی میخره ازاد میکنه و رجایی تهرران خونده 5 شنبه و جمعه ها که با پروز میره اهواز و بندر درس میده و روزا معمولی هم تو اوزشگاه های کنکور 
> البته بگم سواد خیلی بالایی داره و هوش فیزیکی و تجسم 3d خیلی خوبی داره


فامیلیشون چیه ایشون

----------


## Shah1n

> درود!
> رشته ریاضی چی داره؟ 
> مهندسی ها درامد دارن؟ (طبعاً درامد مطلوب مد نظره! وگرنه کارگر شهرداری هم درامد داره) 
> بجز دبیری ریاضی یا فیزیک
> رشته ای که جذب بازار کار بشن چیان؟ 
> حدود درامدش چطوره؟


تو ریاضی دبیریای رجایی همگی کارشون تضمینه مهندسی هم هستن و تو هنرستان تدریس میکنن و کنارش کار مرتبط با رشته شونو دارن
تو مهندسیا هم برق و مکانیک و کامپیوتر اگه از یه دانشگاه تاپ مثل دانشگاه های تهران باشی خوبه
اگر سرمایه هم داشته باشی مهندسی های عمران و معماری هم خوبه بزنی تو کار ساخت و ساز چون میتونی نظارتشم خودت انجام بدی
دیگه همینا مابقی چیز خاصی ندارن
من خودم برق دولتی میخوندم ولی چون کار نبود انصراف دادم
تنها جای پیشرفت برای مهندسا شهرای بزرگه و در درجه اول تهرانه
کسی هم که بتونه مهندسی های تاپ دانشگاه های تهران قبول بشه قطعا پزشکی هم میتونه پس ساده نیست

----------


## SSalehi

> اتفاقا کامپیوترو دوس دارم..!


من یکی از آشناهامون ای تی صنعتی اصفهان خوند. الانم با استانداری و مخابرات خوزستان داره کار می کنه در حوزه همون رشتش.
آی تی شبیه همون کامپیوتر هست در واقع تلفیق نرم افزار و سخت افزار است که در زمینه شبکه مطالعه می کنن. 
الانم درامد خوبی داره. اما خودش گفت توی دانشگاه هیچچچچچچچچ چیزی که توی بازار بهش احتیاج داری را یاد نمی دن!!!
شما به یکسری مهارت ها نیاز داری که اون ها را باید از اموزشگاه های بیرون بدست بیارید.یا دوست و رفیق واردی داشته باشی که یادت بده.
اگر بلد نباشی کلاهت پس معرکه هست.
در واقع شما نباید فکر کنی چیز خیلی باحالی که از کامپیوتر تصور می کنی دانشگاه یادت بده.
در واقع دانشگاه یک جنبه آکادمیک به مهارت تو میده.یعنی هم مدرک داری هم مهارت.
هم اینکه وقتی دانشگاه کامپیوتر بخونی دیگه همه حواست متمرکز به کامپیوتر هست.
چون خیلیا مثلاً میرن برق‌می خونن بعد کنارش‌بیرون کلاس کامپیوتر هم می‌رن.
(منظورم از کلاس کامپیوتر آفیس و فتوشاپ نیست!!)
اما اگه رشتت کامپیوتر باشه بیرون هم مهارت کامپیوتر را یاد بگیری دیگه همه تمرکزش روی کامپیوتر هست.
در ضمن حتما یک تحقیق درباره برنامه نویسی و حوزه ای تی بکن.
منم علاقه داشتم به کامپیوتر اما وقتی دیدم تفکرات من از کامپیوتر خیلی فاصله داره از اون چیزی که باید یاد بگیری(حتی توی اموزشگاه های بیرون)منصرف شدم.
حتما یه مقدار. تحقیق کن تا مطمئنی بشی که رشته مناسب تو هست

----------


## Colonius

> فامیلیشون چیه ایشون


میرنجفی

----------


## Assi

> درامد پیرا بهتره
> ولی متنفرم از پیرا
> انگار یه شکست خورده ای!!


از نظر شما کسی که پیراپزشکی میخونه انگار یه شکست خوردس؟

----------


## parham7983

> از نظر شما کسی که پیراپزشکی میخونه انگار یه شکست خوردس؟


بسیاری از داوطلبان تجربی همچین اعتقادی دارن
چون اصولاً کسی که میاد تجربی
تَهِ ذهنش 3 رشته اصلیه
وقتی اونارو نمیاره مجبوره بره پیرا
در ذهن بسیاری از داوطلبان و حتی افراد معمولی
یه شکست خورده به حساب میاد
اگه یه نگاه به اطرافت بندازی کاملا اینو احساس میکنی
کسی که 3 رشته رو آورده همه ازش تعریف میکنن
بهش تبریک میگن
بَه بَه و چَه چَه
ولی پرستاری و... اولین چیزی که بهش میگن اینکه ایشالا سال بعد قبول میشی!!! 
این یعنی تو شکست خوردی.. 

البته شکست خورده تجربی از موفقیت های انسانی و ریاضی جایگاه بهتری داره..!!

----------


## Mahdyu

درآمد رشته ی کامپیوتر میتونه خیلی بالا باشه و شرطش علاقه ی خیلی زیاد به مباحث کامپیوتریه. اگه عشقه کامپیوتری میتونی به قله های موفقیت برسی واقعا ولی اگه علاقه نداری اصلا سمتش نرو که جات تا اسنپه بعدش.

----------


## Bitsy

اگه پارتی داری می تونی خودت رو یه جا دولتی بچسبونی رشته آب دوغ خیاری هم بخونی استخدامی پس نیاز نیست خودت رو با مهندسی رنج بدی اما اگه خیلی نخبه هستی و ریاضیات رو می فهمی و در طول نوجوانی خودت رو تو زمینه های مهندسی و کامپیوتر نشون دادی مهندسی بخون در غیر این صورت ولش کن

----------

